# Tear Stain and Apple Cider Vinegar



## Mcx (Mar 20, 2018)

I have a 4 month old pup and he has some tear stains (see photo). Not too bad but it still driving me nuts. 

I’d like to ask if any of you guys have tried using Apple Cider Vinegar for your dog’s tear stains? How much ACV did you mix with your dog’s drinking water? Was it effective? Would it be safe for my 4 month old pup? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper doesn't get tear stains except for a tiny bit of discoloration if he gets an eye booger. What I do is put a tiny bit of dog eye wash on a small washcloth and wipe around his eyes with that and it takes away the discolouration. 
Your little one is probably having staining right now because of teething.


----------



## Mcx (Mar 20, 2018)

pippersmom said:


> Pipper doesn't get tear stains except for a tiny bit of discoloration if he gets an eye booger. What I do is put a tiny bit of dog eye wash on a small washcloth and wipe around his eyes with that and it takes away the discolouration.
> Your little one is probably having staining right now because of teething.


Thank you for your input! What kind of eye wash do you use? Yes, he’s teething and that’s probably why he has tear stains but I can’t help but do something about it even though I really can’t stop it. I guess just lessen? Lol!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Mcx said:


> Thank you for your input! What kind of eye wash do you use? Yes, he’s teething and that’s probably why he has tear stains but I can’t help but do something about it even though I really can’t stop it. I guess just lessen? Lol!


It's just a wash I buy at the petstore. It's called NUTRA VET EYE RINSE FOR DOGS. I just squirt a bit on a baby washcloth and wipe the hair around the corner of the eyes and work it in with my fingers. I'm not sure how this will work with a lot of staining but it works for the little bit of discoloration from the eye boogers


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

ACV didn't work for us. In fact, it made my one with reflux issues worse off, so I only use it as a final rinse in their baths.
I use Bausch & Lomb eye wash under their eyes. It has a little bit of boric acid in it, so it helps keep infection away, whereas when our fluffs teeth, that area stays damp.
It will clear up once teething stops. i would have been so happy if that's all my girls had, your baby's face looks great! Such a beauty ❤


----------



## Mcx (Mar 20, 2018)

pippersmom said:


> Mcx said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your input! What kind of eye wash do you use? Yes, he’s teething and that’s probably why he has tear stains but I can’t help but do something about it even though I really can’t stop it. I guess just lessen? Lol!
> ...


Thank you! Ugh! Hate eye boogers! My pup hates it so much when I have to touch his face and wouldn’t sit still.


----------



## Mcx (Mar 20, 2018)

maddysmom said:


> ACV didn't work for us. In fact, it made my one with reflux issues worse off, so I only use it as a final rinse in their baths.
> I use Bausch & Lomb eye wash under their eyes. It has a little bit of boric acid in it, so it helps keep infection away, whereas when our fluffs teeth, that area stays damp.
> It will clear up once teething stops. i would have been so happy if that's all my girls had, your baby's face looks great! Such a beauty ❤


Thank you for the tip and nice complement!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*I speak from personal experience.*



Mcx said:


> I have a 4 month old pup and he has some tear stains (see photo). Not too bad but it still driving me nuts.
> 
> I’d like to ask if any of you guys have tried using Apple Cider Vinegar for your dog’s tear stains? How much ACV did you mix with your dog’s drinking water? Was it effective? Would it be safe for my 4 month old pup?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


Here are my personal opinions. I speak from experience. Hope they may be of help to you :w00t:!

#1. I would not advise using Apple Cider Vinegar near your dogs eyes at all. It will most certainly irritate the delicate skin, is highly acidic and much too harsh.

#2. Vinegar 'sounds' innocent & harmless BUT IT'S NOT. I do not advise putting any Apple Cider Vinegar in her water. It is much too ACIDIC & will upset the PH balance of her urine and could cause problems with her bladder & kidneys. This would be bad for any dog of any age but your young still growing puppy is even more vulnerable. I speak from personal experience. For a while my dogs urine was too Alkaline & eventually too acidic. I have to give him special pills {natural food based} called 'Cranmate' recommend by the vet to correct the 'alkaline urine' problem. Alkaline urine can lead to bladder & kidney stones which equals SURGERY. I suggest keeping a close eye on the acidity/alkalinity of your puppys urine after having it tested at the vet.

#3. Tear staining is NORMAL for a puppy to have, and might disappear after teething has stopped. If it doesn't stop after teething has ended and some time has gone by, it could be due to the food you are feeding. Grains caused tear staining for my adult dog, and after I switched him to raw with no grains at all -ever, his staining went away.


----------

